# Work?



## paul Phillips (Jan 8, 2013)

My wife is an accountant, and I'm a driving instructor. Does anybody have any advice on working/finding work in either of these sectors? Looking to move to New South Wales. Thanks so much for any advice/information received.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello PP 
so i did a bit of research and the best thing i found was to go through the yellow pages, the Link is below it gives you all the company,s of driving instructors, maybe you can contact them in regards to vacancies

Yellow Pages® | Driving Schools in newcastle region nsw, Australia

this website below is very informative on the laws on becoming a driving instructor, Department of transport; i know you are a qualified instructor but you may want to take a look at this;
Driving Instructor - Department of Transport - NT Government - Australia.

So your wife is an accountant at what level is she as on the skills list (SOL) accountants are required,
hope this helps a little,
Louise


----------



## paul Phillips (Jan 8, 2013)

That's great. Cheers


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Driving instructors usually set up their own business. It can be done either as an independent company or part of larger business (for example ABC Driving School in Sydney). Not sure what certifications are required to become one but if you contact RTA (or actually RMS - this is how they are called these days) they will be able to give you some information.

Accountant... depends what sort of accountant.


----------



## paul Phillips (Jan 8, 2013)

My wife is CIMA qualified. She is currently a finance manager with an IT retailer, they are a BT subsidiary. She currently manages about 20 people or so ( both ledger teams) whatever that means lol.
I myself would probable need to work with a local instructor company for a year or so to build up a client base.
Thanks so much for the friendly advice so far.
We are pragmatic people, so we realise that we are a long long way from our move at the moment, and want to be totally prepared before we take the plunge.


----------

